# Longmire - Pilot



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I am surprised that someone hasn't started a thread on this show. I love westerns, including modern westerns. The show was introductory so we saw a lot of Longmire feeling sorry for himself but by the end he was more enthusiastic about running against his more modern but less experienced deputy. 

The characters are good, especially the bartender at the Red Pony. I think I am going to learn a lot about relations between the larger community and the people who live in the reservation. 

I liked the Pilot but I hope the next episodes are better.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

I loved it, this episode introduced us to the main characters so now it can move on more to the story's...


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Thought it was OK. As I said in the other thread, it was very predictable. Hope future episodes are more creative.

Good to see Lou Diamond Phillips again.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Darn it! I missed recording this! Off to see if I can still get it!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I enjoyed this. I hope Longmire kicks his deputy's butt in the election.

Nice to see Katee Sackhoff get some more series work. She was ready to go all Starbuck on those tribal cops. Whee!

I kept thinking that was Grant Show as the deputy, but it's Bailey Chase. I had to go look him up in IMDB before I remembered where I saw him last -- in Saving Grace on TNT.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Sadara said:


> Darn it! I missed recording this! Off to see if I can still get it!


It's on eight times in the next five days....

6/5/12
10:01 PM "Pilot" A widowed Wyoming sheriff works to overcome the pain of his wife's death by dedicating himself to his job. (Repeat) 747 AETVHD
6/6/12
02:02 AM "Pilot" A widowed Wyoming sheriff works to overcome the pain of his wife's death by dedicating himself to his job. (Repeat) 747 AETVHD
6/7/12
10:01 PM "Pilot" A widowed Wyoming sheriff works to overcome the pain of his wife's death by dedicating himself to his job. (Repeat) 747 AETVHD
6/8/12
02:02 AM "Pilot" A widowed Wyoming sheriff works to overcome the pain of his wife's death by dedicating himself to his job. (Repeat) 747 AETVHD
6/8/12
01:00 PM "Pilot" A widowed Wyoming sheriff works to overcome the pain of his wife's death by dedicating himself to his job. (Repeat) 747 AETVHD
6/9/12
04:00 PM "Pilot" A widowed Wyoming sheriff works to overcome the pain of his wife's death by dedicating himself to his job. (Repeat) 747 AETVHD
6/10/12
07:00 AM "Pilot" A widowed Wyoming sheriff works to overcome the pain of his wife's death by dedicating himself to his job. (Repeat) 747 AETVHD
6/10/12
11:00 AM "Pilot" A widowed Wyoming sheriff works to overcome the pain of his wife's death by dedicating himself to his job. (Repeat) 747 AETVHD
6/10/12


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

I saw the pilot episode. I know a CA deputy sheriff who works in an area with Indian reservations and their relationship is nothing like the ones between the reservation cops and the deputy sheriffs. In fact, he often takes his meal break at their casino (not to gamble, but at their restaurant). Some reservation police departments have <gasp> WHITE police officers too.

I don't know about the laws for WY, but I know that just because the reservation is there does not mean the local and state cops don't have jurisdiction, at least as far as the highways are concerned. I know that WA state route 20 which runs through an Indian reservation on its way to Anacortes and Whidbey Island is heavily patrolled by the Washington State Police. There are many similar examples in CA and I know the CHP still patrols those routes.

Despite this, I still liked the pilot. I've got a season pass set up.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I recorded but havent watched yet. Looks somewhat promising.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Just watched it. Reminds me of Justified. I'll be sticking with this series.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

RonDawg said:


> I saw the pilot episode. I know a CA deputy sheriff who works in an area with Indian reservations and their relationship is nothing like the ones between the reservation cops and the deputy sheriffs. In fact, he often takes his meal break at their casino (not to gamble, but at their restaurant). Some reservation police departments have <gasp> WHITE police officers too.
> 
> I don't know about the laws for WY, but I know that just because the reservation is there does not mean the local and state cops don't have jurisdiction, at least as far as the highways are concerned. I know that WA state route 20 which runs through an Indian reservation on its way to Anacortes and Whidbey Island is heavily patrolled by the Washington State Police. There are many similar examples in CA and I know the CHP still patrols those routes.
> 
> Despite this, I still liked the pilot. I've got a season pass set up.


State Police and State Highway Patrols have different jurisdictions than say County Sheriffs Officers or City Police, but you likely know that. What you may not know is tribal laws on the reservations can be very different than our laws. It's not like just another jurisdiction, it's a "Nation" in and of itself.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Langree said:


> State Police and State Highway Patrols have different jurisdictions than say County Sheriffs Officers or City Police, but you likely know that. What you may not know is tribal laws on the reservations can be very different than our laws. It's not like just another jurisdiction, it's a "Nation" in and of itself.


I am aware that tribal laws are often different from the laws outside the reservation. I am also aware that Tribal Police do NOT have jurisdiction over non-Indians, even within the reservation (Oliphant v. Suquamish Indian Tribe, 1978). A non-Indian committing a crime within the reservation has to be turned over to the Federal government, or in some states (CA being one of them) to the local police/sheriff or state police.

Tribal Sovereignty is not as clear cut as that of say our neighbors Mexico and Canada. The courts have gone back and forth on it. About a decade or so ago, this became an issue in CA when many tribes wanted to institute gambling on their lands. It ultimately went before a voter referendum.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

I was a little bored, hope it improves. That entire scene when Longmire takes the Sharp and proves it won't fire is a bit crazy. Even if you are 110% (thanks Lou Ferrigno) sure that the rifle won't fire you still don't insert a live round and pull the trigger while in the police station.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I liked it. Sort of a Justified Lite. I did keep thinking Starbuck when Katee Sackhoff was onscreen.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I enjoyed the first episode. I will stick with it. I am sure it will get better now that the setup is out of the way.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

I enjoyed it. Seemed a little dry in some places but it's a pilot so I expect it to find its legs soon.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> It's on eight times in the next five days....
> 
> 6/5/12
> 10:01 PM "Pilot" A widowed Wyoming sheriff works to overcome the pain of his wife's death by dedicating himself to his job. (Repeat) 747 AETVHD
> ...


Haha, ya! I'm catching an HD version of it tomorrow night at 10pm Central.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I watched a reality series titled "Navaho Cops" and there was a white cop who had become more or less part of the tribe. He had been married to a Navaho woman and even though divorced he was welcome. He knew the culture and the language. The relations between the cops and white people whether just tourists or other cops seemed to be very professional.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

It was said that Starbuck's character had only been there 6 months. No real backstory on why she left Philadelphia but I thought it a little weird she was so loyal to the sheriff. Like when he was punched she jumped on the native american.

When he told her that Grant (I think that was his name) was running for sheriff she said she wanted to be there when he was confronted.

I was expecting her to be his daughter that moved home after the wife/mother died. But it doesn't look like that's the case.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Early in the show Longmire asked a deputy to get a list of registered rifles in the area. Do they really require long guns to be registered in Wyoming?


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

Jon J said:


> Early in the show Longmire asked a deputy to get a list of registered rifles in the area. Do they really require long guns to be registered in Wyoming?


Likely, I live 2 states below Wyoming (NM) the Brady Bill (and other legislation) changed things considerably for all firearms purchases, I bought a rifle last month and had to register... but that is only for sales from dealers, not private individuals so chances of one actually showing up in a "list", not that great imho.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Queue said:


> It was said that Starbuck's character had only been there 6 months. No real backstory on why she left Philadelphia but I thought it a little weird she was so loyal to the sheriff.


I work with a cop who almost left to work for a police agency in that part of the country. In fact he had already been given a job offer, but in the end he turned it down.

When you work law enforcement in the big city it is easy to become jaded due to the amount of BS you have to deal with on a daily basis. I'll admit, if it weren't for the relatively crappy pay, and the fact that I'm closer to retirement than I am to the beginning of my career, I wouldn't mind working in a similar area like that.


----------



## indiantime9 (Jun 6, 2012)

handsome men in cowboy boots will always get my vote...shew!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The partner may have jumped the Indian cop out of loyalty to the office of the sheriff rather than to Longmire.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

Anybody else find it jarring to see Longmire brandishing a modern semi-automatic pistol (Glock?) instead of a six-shooter?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

sean67854 said:


> Anybody else find it jarring to see Longmire brandishing a modern semi-automatic pistol (Glock?) instead of a six-shooter?


Why?


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

Langree said:


> Why?


Everything else about him is so cowboy (including his lever action rifle), and that seemed very urban.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

There aren't too many cops left still carrying six shooters, even in the Western US. A friend of mine who is a deputy in a rural part of California (and whose "beat" looks just like that in this show) not only carries a Glock, but he also carries an AR-15, and he uses an iPhone for work purposes too.

He doesn't wear a cowboy hat though.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I knew it was not a western before I even saw his truck.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Queue said:


> It was said that Starbuck's character had only been there 6 months. No real backstory on why she left Philadelphia but I thought it a little weird she was so loyal to the sheriff. (...)
> I was expecting her to be his daughter that moved home after the wife/mother died. But it doesn't look like that's the case.


The TV series is based on a series of books and I imagine that Vic's backstory (as well as Longmire's relationship with his daughter) will be explored more fully as the season progresses.

To me, she's perfect casting for the role...LDP, not so much. I somehow had the impression that Henry Standing Bear was a much bigger man...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Caught this today. I'm in.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

It's a keeper at our house.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> It's on eight times in the next five days....
> 
> 6/5/12
> 10:01 PM "Pilot" A widowed Wyoming sheriff works to overcome the pain of his wife's death by dedicating himself to his job. (Repeat) 747 AETVHD
> ...


Is this show based on actual events? Because right now there playing the pilot on History Channel.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Michael S said:


> Is this show based on actual events? Because right now there playing the pilot on History Channel.


I don't think so, though someone said earlier it is based on a book series.

As far as why it's playing on History Channel, I suspect it's A&E Networks' way of maximizing exposure, as they did by airing _Hatfields & McCoys_ on *Lifetime* of all places.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

History Channel also has started showing a lot of science documentaries. I'm guessing all this is a strategy to become known for showing something...anything...other than WWII docs.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

From the beginning the History channel has strived to not be "Hitler all the time everytime" so they are struggling because we have so much good footage of WW II. The Nazi footage, the allied footage. Not so much Japanes footage. I suspect doing historical recreations of the medieval ages or that very good one about the War of 1812 are more expensive than just cutting and pasting more WW II footage.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Longmire is based on a series of (currently eight) mystery novels written by Craig Johnson, starting with "The Cold Dish."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/01...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

The Cold Dish (2006) (paperback and Kindle)
Death Without Company (2007) (PB & K)
Kindness Goes Unpunished (2008) (PB & K)
Another Man's Moccasins (2009) (PB & K)
The Dark Horse (2010) (PB & K)
Junkyard Dogs (2011) (PB & K)
Hell Is Empty (Apr 2012) (PB & K)
As The Crow Flies (May 2012) (hardcover & K)

Paperback editions cost about $11, Kindle editions about $12 to $13. Apparently, Penguin Publishing believes in premium pricing.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

sean67854 said:


> Anybody else find it jarring to see Longmire brandishing a modern semi-automatic pistol (Glock?) instead of a six-shooter?


He carries a model 1911 semi-automatic pistol. Which was invented and used toward the end of the Wild West era. I couldn't tell what the manufacturer was from the few close ups that I saw.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> He carries a model 1911 semi-automatic pistol. Which was invented and used toward the end of the Wild West era. I couldn't tell what the manufacturer was from the few close ups that I saw.


Hmm.... I'll have to pay attention when I watch last night's episode, but would have sworn the top of his pistol was square. I guess when I revisited that memory I overwrote his pistol with Raylan's pistol.

(Shout out to Rhett and Link)


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Are we going to turn this into a season long thread? Doesn't look like there is enough interest for a thread per episode.

After watching the second episode I'm still spectacularly underwhelmed. The only highlights of this episode were Starbuck in the strip club and recognizing one of the actors from Homeland.

A couple of specific complaints from last night...



Spoiler



Good God, you are really going with the storyline of the daughter being involved with the deputy running against Daddy for sheriff? Who didn't see that one coming a mile away? 

The other thing that really annoyed me was Longmire making the comment of doing something yourself if you want it done right in relation to processing the car. I'm pretty sure doing it right doesn't include having your buddy hop in the car while you talk about your feelings. Sheesh.



I really want to like this show but it is starting off way too predictable/transparent. Obviously there is supposed to be interesting tidbits from his past sprinkled in there but the way it is being done is more distracting than interesting.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> I liked it. Sort of a Justified Lite. I did keep thinking Starbuck when Katee Sackhoff was onscreen.


Sadly she exhibited the same annoying personality as her Starbuck character. Zero dimension as an actress.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Longmire is based on a series of (currently eight) mystery novels written by Craig Johnson, starting with "The Cold Dish."
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/01...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> ...


Haven't read 'em but it bodes well for the show that the TV writers have a solid framework to base characters & story not that they should be dogmatic about it.

That said the excellent CJ Box mystery/crime/drama novels about a Wyoming game warden and his interesting family would make a great series.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

I'm done with this show. Gave it three tries to no avail. So many dumb things in last night's episode, but the clincher for my wife and I was...



Spoiler



the standoff at the end. The whole shooting at Longmire until he repeatedly walked around out in the open. Then finding the guy in the cellar and screaming at each other while the gunman three feet above them can't hear them. Then handcuffing the guy UNDER the gunman. Hello, remove him from the situation!!! Don't try to sneak up on the gunman from inside or anything. Just run through the front door after the gunman can now magically hear through the floor. Oh, and don't bother calling for any kind of backup.

And the whole bit with the horses was terrible.



The writing is just so, so bad. In three hours they have not given us any reason to care about any of the characters. At this point I think it would probably be a pretty darn good idea for Branch to get elected and Longmire to ride off into the sunset.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

I found the third episode over-the-top gruesome that really added nothing to the storyline. (Hope that's not considered a spoiler.) I won't endure many more like this.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

A big continuity problem in episode 3 as well. During the pilot episode, Longmire crashes his Bronco after seeing Branch's campaign billboard by the side of the road. Yet, when he shows up at the barn fire, the damage on the right side of the truck is no longer there. So, you'd think he finally took it to a body shop? 

Nope. About 30 or so minutes later when they go to the house and end up in the shootout, the damage from the pilot episode has mysteriously re-appeared. 

The producers need to fire their person in charge of the technical aspects of this show.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

ClutchBrake said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the standoff at the end. The whole shooting at Longmire until he repeatedly walked around out in the open. Then finding the guy in the cellar and screaming at each other while the gunman three feet above them can't hear them. Then handcuffing the guy UNDER the gunman. Hello, remove him from the situation!!! Don't try to sneak up on the gunman from inside or anything. Just run through the front door after the gunman can now magically hear through the floor. *Oh, and don't bother calling for any kind of backup.*


Call *who* for backup? Every single one of his deputies was there by the time he did that, including "The Ferg." I think the only employee of Longmire's that didn't show up was his secretary.

In rural areas, you can't rely on having on backup instantly available to you. If you've ever seen _Alaska State Troopers_ on NatGeo, you'll see how sometimes one or (if they're lucky) two troopers will have to handle a situation that if backup were needed, it would take HOURS for them to show up.

As many technical inaccuracies as there were with this particular episode, having to handle a situation while sorely understaffed is one of the few details they got right.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Well at least it was good to see "Ann of Green Gables" again


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I like the show because I like the characters. I can watch better police proceedurals.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

RonDawg said:


> Call *who* for backup? Every single one of his deputies was there by the time he did that, including "The Ferg." I think the only employee of Longmire's that didn't show up was his secretary.


One of the deputies did suggest calling the Res (reservation) for backup.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

markz said:


> One of the deputies did suggest calling the Res (reservation) for backup.


Which as I mentioned earlier would be problematic as Tribal Police do not have jurisdiction over non-Indians, and do not possess police powers outside of "The Rez."


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

RonDawg said:


> Which as I mentioned earlier would be problematic as Tribal Police do not have jurisdiction over non-Indians, and do not possess police powers outside of "The Rez."


I don't know the rules in Wyoming, but many jurisdictions allow the Sheriff to temporarily deputize people if needed.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Flop said:


> I don't know the rules in Wyoming, but many jurisdictions allow the Sheriff to temporarily deputize people if needed.


It probably is still possible in Wyoming (it is in California) but Longmire even said that having "too many guns" may make the situation worse. Plus, given what we saw in the pilot episode and his relationship with the Tribal Officers, it was probably better to keep them out of it.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm still enjoying it. I've had the thought that Robert Taylor could easily be the lead on Justified, just as Tim Olyphant could be the lead on Longmire. Taylor alone is enough to keep me in it. I didn't know until recently that he was Australian. I guess that shows how good an actor he is.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bob Coxner said:


> I didn't know until recently that he was Australian.


Apparently, you have to be Australian to be a Matrix Agent.

It's in the Constitution.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

RonDawg said:


> It probably is still possible in Wyoming (it is in California) but Longmire even said that having "too many guns" may make the situation worse. Plus, given what we saw in the pilot episode and his relationship with the Tribal Officers, it was probably better to keep them out of it.


I should probably drop out of the thread since I dropped the SP but since I commented on the episode...

I'm not sure how he could have made the situation worse by waiting for professionals.

The problem I have is that Longmire seems like a crappy sheriff. He wrecked his vehicle due to distracted driving, he left his coat and badge at a strip club, and his actions directly resulted in the death of the guy in the basement in the last episode. Even letting his buddy hang out in the car he was processing for evidence was comical. He stated that he wanted to do it himself to make sure it was done right... then immediately let his buddy hop in the car and contaminate the scene.

If I lived in that county my vote would be for Branch!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ClutchBrake said:


> ...his actions directly resulted in the death of the guy in the basement in the last episode.


Well, no, his actions _indirectly _resulted in his death. The guy in the basement yelling upstairs to the guy who wanted to kill him resulted directly in his death.

But your larger point remains valid.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

ClutchBrake said:


> I should probably drop out of the thread since I dropped the SP but since I commented on the episode...
> 
> The problem I have is that *Longmire seems like a crappy sheriff*. He wrecked his vehicle due to distracted driving, he left his coat and badge at a strip club, and his actions directly resulted in the death of the guy in the basement in the last episode. Even letting his buddy hang out in the car he was processing for evidence was comical. He stated that he wanted to do it himself to make sure it was done right... then immediately let his buddy hop in the car and contaminate the scene.
> 
> *If I lived in that county my vote would be for Branch*!


You're making me feel like an idiot for still watching this show 

Well, my wife likes it and we need something to watch


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Its good enough for summer watching.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

ClutchBrake said:


> The problem I have is that Longmire seems like a crappy sheriff.


I'd like to believe that it's more to do the sloppy technical work on the part of the producers and directors 

He has his faults, but deep down he's still a good guy, and I think that's the major point to the story. If Sheriff Longmire were perfect AND likeable....it would be boring to watch.

Branch may make a good sheriff....eventually. But as demonstrated in the pilot episode, he's too inexperienced for that job, and still has quite a bit to learn about police work in general, much less the head honcho's job.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I watched episodes 2 & 3 of this show today. I'm really not feeling it and I think I might give up.

Super spoiler from episode 3



Spoiler



Anyone else immediately assume the death was faked when they showed his picture and it was C Thomas Howell? Not that he's even a B list celebrity, but they aren't going to get him just for a picture. You had to know that he was going to show up sooner or later as still alive.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> I watched episodes 2 & 3 of this show today. I'm really not feeling it and I think I might give up.
> 
> Super spoiler from episode 3
> 
> ...





Spoiler



When he showed up in flashbacks, I wondered if that was it...it would be a very cheap way to get a known face for a minor role; he wouldn't even have to be flown to wherever they film. So at that point, I wasn't necessarily expecting to see him "live."


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Protocol question, seeing the spoiler tags and noting that this says Pilot, then is ANY mention of content in episodes beyond the pilot therefore verboten? WTF?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Just watched last night and loved it. Time to binge watch all 6 seasons!


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

It’s a great show. I thought it kept its quality the whole way through. Enjoy!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

And the quality got even better when they went straight to Netflix.


----------

